# s10 AC repair help.



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> So i filled it up to the trucks specs which was 12 oz. of refrigerant with red dye in it.


Where did you get 12 oz. from ? While 12 oz might be ok for a leak check, it is not enough for a system fill. If empty, your truck will take about 28-34 oz. depending on which compressor you have.

If you had no pressure before adding the 12 oz, you should have evacuated the system first.

AC repairs for a system in unknown condition by someone who is new to AC can get real expensive. You will probably save money in the long run by taking it to a pro.


----------



## ronnietlane (May 8, 2014)

i was just going by the sticker under the hood. Said 12 oz of r134a.


----------



## ronnietlane (May 8, 2014)

ronnietlane said:


> i was just going by the sticker under the hood. Said 12 oz of r134a.


yeah i didn't read it close enough, it was 1lb 12 oz. Im trying to find the leak now. The refrigerant i put in it had red dye but i cant find any trace of it. Might have to buy the uv dye.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Check the evap coil


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

There's air in the system.... Find the leak, vac it out, add oil and required refrigerant.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

If the system is opened, replace the evaporator and orifice tube, if equiped.


----------

